# cheat day/cheat meal



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I diet for 6 days of the week and then have a cheat meal on a sunday.... tomorrow I will be going to mums for a roast and then was going to have a takeaway pizza. Would that be too much as a cheat meal/cheat day or will it do me some good in loosing the weight? I have been low carb all week.


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

I think if you don't go too crazy it can help loads. Keep you sane and on track in the long run kinda.

Maybe just eyeball the macros.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

that is tame my dear, fill your boots...


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

there's alot of fat in a pizza, so dont have it every week.

apart from that. go for it.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> that is tame my dear, fill your boots...


Well my mum is not big on the portion sizes lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

tony10 said:


> there's alot of fat in a pizza, so dont have it every week.
> 
> apart from that. go for it.


Cool... going to enjoy it , whilst watching the rhinos on the box


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Cool... going to enjoy it , whilst watching the rhinos on the box


Cheat meals (not days!) are fine to fit into your diet. They can have beneficial effects on leptin and overall mood.

However, putting yourself into a 2000 calorie surplus will make you gain some weight, be it LBM or bodyfat%. But if your weight loss starts to stall I'd take out the cheats. Remember, if you're dieting unaided, eating a 500 calorie deficit a day. You technically burn 3500 kcals of bodyfat% per week. If one of those days you're eating a massive surplus you could undo all your work.

Anyway, that's just the science of it, on the contrary there are plenty of people who cheat weekly (or more!) and still lose bf%. See what works for you, enjoy your cheat meal but if it begins to slow your progress then change it.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

That won't do **** I have a 8 hour cheat window on a sat and eat what ever and as much as I want in that window and its usually A **** LOAD and con Friday I with still have lost 2/3 lbs from the week before.all this **** about cheat meal not a cheat day is **** fill your boots mate.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

As said above, crack on...


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Roasts are ace - just avoid the starchy veg.  As for pizza - noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :-(


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

44carl44 said:


> That won't do **** I have a 8 hour cheat window on a sat and eat what ever and as much as I want in that window and its usually A **** LOAD and con Friday I with still have lost 2/3 lbs from the week before.all this **** about cheat meal not a cheat day is **** fill your boots mate.


how hard do you diet rest of week out intrest mate??

loads cardio??


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

tony10 said:


> there's alot of fat in a pizza, so dont have it every week.
> 
> apart from that. go for it.


 I have the occasional pizza-although i didn't know it contained so much FAT.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Little_Jay said:


> how hard do you diet rest of week out intrest mate??
> 
> loads cardio??


Just maintain through out the week on 3000kals mma 3 times a week pm and weights 3 times am mon,wed,fri


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's all about your overall weekly net nutrition. I regularly have full cheat days and am cutting pretty successfully.

I do work up a hell of a deficit though mon-thurs


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Cool... going to enjoy it , whilst watching the rhinos on the box


You lost didn't you :whistling:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Fletch68 said:


> I have the occasional pizza-although i didn't know it contained so much FAT.


Its made of cheese and processed meats usually haha! Its full of carbs, fats and proteins so bad for you but so fcuking tasty  haha!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I never have cheat meals and the thought of a cheat day terrifies me.

Just too hardcore these days....


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I never have cheat meals and the thought of a cheat day terrifies me.

Just too hardcore these days....


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

actin said:


> I never have cheat meals and the thought of a cheat day terrifies me.
> 
> Just too hardcore these days....


What the point enjoy your self.get a pic up because if you never cheat your physic must be outstanding


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I cheat every weekend. I don't go overboard at all or else I'll just feel [email protected] but I'm certain it helps me both physically and psychologically


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Katy said:


> I cheat every weekend. I don't go overboard at all or else I'll just feel [email protected] but I'm certain it helps me both physically and psychologically


Stronger will power than me because once I start my cheat window I just eat till I feel I'll then when I can fit more in I do.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> Stronger will power than me because once I start my cheat window I just eat till I feel I'll then when I can fit more in I do.


I can't do that...I've tried it! And it makes me literally throw up. In order not to feel and be sick I can't overdo it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The large tesco's thin crust finest pizza's taste lovely and are less than 1K cals for a whole one. The ingredients aren't too bad either.

I can fit one of them into a cutting day on IF


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Katy said:


> I can't do that...I've tried it! And it makes me literally throw up. In order not to feel and be sick I can't overdo it.


Yeh well I can say that I have made myself sick 2/3 times.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> Yeh well I can say that I have made myself sick 2/3 times.


In addition to being sick, unhealthy food (i.e. high fats and simple carbs) really screws with my mood. I'm incredibly sensitive to my diet and can very quickly feel low and irritable when my blood sugar is all over the place from simple carbs and fats making me feel groggy. That's enough of a deterrant to stop me from going overboard...most of the time! I'm of course human and sometimes eat a load and then regret it!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

44carl44 said:


> Just maintain through out the week on 3000kals mma 3 times a week pm and weights 3 times am mon,wed,fri


your makin me wanna cheat, do u still loose fat gain muscle whilst doing that?>??


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Little_Jay said:


> your makin me wanna cheat, do u still loose fat gain muscle whilst doing that?>??


I am just maintaing at the min mate no weight loss no muscle gain.just staying above fighting weight.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I find after dieting all week eating a lot of carbs on my cheat day makes me feel like Mr Blobby! Have to be really careful what I eat so normally stick to pastas but you need a cheat meal/day to keep you insane!


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

I try and limit myself to one cheat day a month, normally a massive meal out with the Mrs.


----------

